# Ti frame...anti-seize vs. grease?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

Building up my frame with new components. I have always used grease between threaded parts and frame. Am I doing the right thing with a Ti frame? I have heard of anti-seize compound for Ti....I have anti-seize compound that I used to use on my car (silver stuff)... 
I want to do the right build up. I never had issues with removing ancient parts with grease interface.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Grease will work fine between Ti/Ti and Ti/Fe interfaces. If it's a Ti/Al interface the grease will work if you're manipulating that interface periodically. In my experience with Ti I've noticed more corrosion if parts aren't properly greased when installed. Also, if the parts are "like" they don't have the oxidation potential that "unlike" parts do. But then my organic chemistry taught me that. 

The bottom line is you want to reduce oxygen and moisture from coming in contact with dissimilar metals. Grease or antiseize, if used liberally, will help prevent that for short periods, depending on your riding. Nothing lasts forever if neglected.

I've had my Seven for 10 years and haven't had anything seize in it, but I do annual cleaning or disassembly as a matter of routine on all my bikes. I use grease on all threads and surfaces. I've had my Ti Lemond for only two years, but it had been taken care of similarly.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

TWB8s said:


> Grease will work fine between Ti/Ti and Ti/Fe interfaces. If it's a Ti/Al interface the grease will work if you're manipulating that interface periodically. In my experience with Ti I've noticed more corrosion if parts aren't properly greased when installed. Also, if the parts are "like" they don't have the oxidation potential that "unlike" parts do. But then my organic chemistry taught me that.
> 
> The bottom line is you want to reduce oxygen and moisture from coming in contact with dissimilar metals. Grease or antiseize, if used liberally, will help prevent that for short periods, depending on your riding. Nothing lasts forever if neglected.
> 
> I've had my Seven for 10 years and haven't had anything seize in it, but I do annual cleaning or disassembly as a matter of routine on all my bikes. I use grease on all threads and surfaces. I've had my Ti Lemond for only two years, but it had been taken care of similarly.


The OP does not mention what brand of frame he has, but Sevens for a while now have shipped with a resin sleeve inside the seat-tube to prevent direct metal-metal/CF galvanic corrosion and seizing.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Either will do, anti seize will be better over long period such as multiple years. 

The real issue is water. It often weeps into frames around the seatpost, or condenses and drips into the BB shell. In the bronze age of loose ball unsealed BBs this wasn't such a problem, as it would evaporate through the gap between the spindle and cups. Nowadays sealed cartridge BBs block any means of escape, so you have to provide an alternative.

If you have a screw on cable guide, remove the bolt (no need to move the guide itself) from time to time and stick a Q-tip up there to check for water. If there's no hole in the BB shell, consider drilling a 2-3mm weep hole. In my years as Campy's east coast service tech, all the corrosion damage to BB's that I saw was from the inside.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i wouldn't use grease, i would use something more specially made for titanium anti-seize. I believe Park has a tube for a few bucks if u combine with another order.

to install my Wellgo MG-1 Ti pedals on my MTB thats what i'll be using.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

use anti seize. the grease can get flushed out a lot easier. as others have said, the anti seize is very important on ti to non-ti parts. i had a litespeed that i used grease on for the seat post clamp and after a year or two, it cracked and failed. it was a litespeed clamp too. they did replace it, and said to use anti seize on it (like i said the bike shop used grease).


----------



## chrisyews (Oct 21, 2005)

Look at it in a very simple way. Grease is a lubricant for moving parts. Anti sieze is for installing bolts, static parts. If you plan on constantly installing and removing the bolts I would say go with the grease otherwise go with the product designed for the job, anti-sieze. I use anti-sieze on all threaded parts. There are a lot of very good reasons to use the anti-sieze rather then grease. These reasons are based on the solids content of the anti-sieze rather then the grease carrier used in most anti-seizes.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Anti-seize (applied in equal amounts compared to any quality grease) will perform longer than grease. So if you do not plan on regular maintenance - then I would use the anti-seize. I have a Ti 1998 DEAN and have never used anti-seize on any part of the build. I also maintain all my bikes on a regular basis. All lubes will perform their jobs well. It is up to you to give regular maintenance including checking the BB , seat post.


----------



## geon (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to use antiseize, but like many others here, found it to be unnecessary, as I too completely overhaul my bike annually. For my bottom bracket (Phil Wood w/ stainless cups), I use blue loctite, as that's what Phil Wood recommends, and have had no trouble.


----------

